# unsubstantiated Rumour about Atlantic Culinary Academy



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Okay, we all, I think, heard about the drug bust at Atlantic Culinary Academy, a local LCB afiliate in Dover, New Hampshire. I've heard, however, that there was a second drug bust and, most recently, a robbery ring was discovered operating out of Atlantic Culinary. What is going on here? Are these things true? If my sources are correct, there's something like 16 would be cooks crowding up my home state's jails these days. How long is LCB going to put up with these kinds of things?

-P


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

I did a search through the on-line Dover Newspaper for an article on Atlantic Culinary to post. I know I've read some stories in the local papers - just can't find the specific links. Robbery too??? What a shame!


----------

